# Captain Daniel Stiles



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Captain Daniel Stiles



*Uniontown Police Department
Ohio*
End of Watch: Tuesday, February 15, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 46
*Tour of Duty:* 20 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Tuesday, February 15, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Captain Dan Stiles was struck and killed by a vehicle while directing traffic at approximately 7:50 am.

He was at the intersection of Edison Street NW and Kaufman Avenue NW directing traffic for a nearby school. Despite wearing a reflective vest, he was struck by an oncoming SUV whose driver stated she did not see him. Captain Stiles was transported to Akron City Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries three hours later.

Captain Stiles had served with the Uniontown Police Department for two years and had previously served with the Hartville Police Department for 18 years.

Agency Contact Information
Uniontown Police Department
2930 Edison Street NW
PO Box 457
Uniontown, OH 44720

Phone: (330) 699-6444

_*Please contact the Uniontown Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Captain


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoItNow22 (Jul 31, 2010)

Rest In Peace, Sir. May the angels guide you.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2011)

RIP. 

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Capt.


----------

